# The story behind YOUR username



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the story behind your username?

Mine is kind of obvious because it's my name.. so I'll do Cyrok215, my former username:

My first account was on Lego.com when I was 6 or something, I wanted to be Cy but it was already taken. So it gave me some options and one of them was Cy215, I chose that one. A bit later I tried registering for Runescape but it didn't work on macs at the time, about a year or 2 later I tried again, this time it did work but I couldn't remember my pass word. So I called myself Cyro215, Cyro being a nickname in real life. Now I tried making a youtube account, I forgot about it for a while and then when I got interested again, I couldn't remember the password. So I made Cyrok215 because For some reason people had started to call me Cyro Karat... So then I made Cyrok215 here and changed it to Cyrus C.

So what's the story behind YOUR username?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

My first name.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 17, 2009)

My name, then the year i joined.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 17, 2009)

Playing to much Mortal Kombat then the year i was born.


----------



## Logan (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1967


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Logan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1967



Oh darn, the one time I forget to use the search function. Sorry guys.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Oct 17, 2009)

This sexy kid.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 17, 2009)

When trying to think of a youtube username, I had trouble thinking of one so I typed random letters and I came up with this.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm a saltwater fish hobbyist. I am also a firecrafter and boyscout, so fire by friction is another one of my hobbies. Pez is spanish for fish (or so I'm told). Fuego=fire.

Get it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> This sexy kid.



Wait, so you named it after some kid you thought was sexy? Or you named it after yourself and your just trying to up your self esteem by saying your sexy?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

A lot of them are posted in here.

EDIT: Oh, I was beaten. By a large margin.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 17, 2009)

Me and my Freinds have this group called the BB's. In the group, my official name is Elcarc.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 17, 2009)

Dohohoho.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> Dohohoho.



???


----------



## spdqbr (Oct 17, 2009)

For starters, I have always found potatoes to be the most smug of all the tubers in the world. The way they would always push themselves into my meals, be it as fries, mashed, fried, whatever. I started to think to myself long ago, "Hey, what's so great about potatoes? Back off man, give Cassava a chance to shine!" And so it went until one day I finally decided to tell these spuds what's what. I began to insult them. Every potato I saw I had to jibe. They would stare at me menacingly until I couldn't take that smug, self righteous attitude any more and I would let loose a quip, or as it is less commonly called, a quib. It was thus that my family began to call me "The Spud Quibber." I quickly became attached to this moniker and intended to use it for my online identity. Alas the internet was young and irc channels had a 7 character limit for user names; "Spud Quibber" I could not be. It was from there a logical leap to simply remove the vowels (and any duplicate characters) which allowed me to safely sail under this rather absurd restriction. And that is how I became spdqbr.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> For starters, I have always found potatoes to be the most smug of all the tubers in the world. The way they would always push themselves into my meals, be it as fries, mashed, fried, whatever. I started to think to myself long ago, "Hey, what's so great about potatoes? Back off man, give Cassava a chance to shine!" And so it went until one day I finally decided to tell these spuds what's what. I began to insult them. Every potato I saw I had to jibe. They would stare at me menacingly until I couldn't take that smug, self righteous attitude any more and I would let loose a quip, or as it is less commonly called, a quib. It was thus that my family began to call me "The Spud Quibber." I quickly became attached to this moniker and intended to use it for my online identity. Alas the internet was young and irc channels had a 7 character limit for user names; "Spud Quibber" I could not be. It was from there a logical leap to simply remove the vowels (and any duplicate characters) which allowed me to safely sail under this rather absurd restriction. And that is how I became spdqbr.



That was grand.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Dohohoho.
> ...



Forget that. Do not google it. Please. Don't.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



Are you trying to tell me "You idiot google stuff before you type"

or 

"Don't google it because something bad will happen?"

I didn't google it because I thought it was something stupid, not an actual reason.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 17, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> For starters, I have always found potatoes to be the most smug of all the tubers in the world. The way they would always push themselves into my meals, be it as fries, mashed, fried, whatever. I started to think to myself long ago, "Hey, what's so great about potatoes? Back off man, give Cassava a chance to shine!" And so it went until one day I finally decided to tell these spuds what's what. I began to insult them. Every potato I saw I had to jibe. They would stare at me menacingly until I couldn't take that smug, self righteous attitude any more and I would let loose a quip, or as it is less commonly called, a quib. It was thus that my family began to call me "The Spud Quibber." I quickly became attached to this moniker and intended to use it for my online identity. Alas the internet was young and irc channels had a 7 character limit for user names; "Spud Quibber" I could not be. It was from there a logical leap to simply remove the vowels (and any duplicate characters) which allowed me to safely sail under this rather absurd restriction. And that is how I became spdqbr.



Aye, I remember the day you announced your newfound moniker to the cubing world. Finally it was the case that someone had the guts to stand up to this pesky tuber and show it who's boss.

Stinking spuds. They do deserve such quibs, don't they?

Chris


----------



## chris410 (Oct 17, 2009)

first name Chris...410 is my race number ( I race motorcycles)


----------



## LNZ (Oct 17, 2009)

The name that I use here is the oldest online name I currently use. Invented in January 1991 as a name for arcade game high score tables. Named after the natural logarithm of complex argument. Became an online name in May 1999, when I spent my first ever day online.

In November 2006, I created an evil twin of this name of"plnz91" to join the EA online games site Pogo. I am a club Pogo member. This name uses the fact that in January 1991, Jeremy Wade Delle suicided in front of 30 class mates at a 11th grade English class at Richardson High School in Dallas. The "p" stands for Pearl Jam, for with out them, Jeremy's suicide would of just of been another unreported teen suicide. As you'd expect, I like Pearl Jam alot.....


----------



## fariq (Oct 17, 2009)

My real name.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


You did the right thing.
It's the second choice. Something bad will happen. Or that you'll see something you probably don't want to see.


----------



## Overtime (Oct 17, 2009)

My usual screen name is Underscore as of late, as in not being able to make the high scores (Ha ha "under" their "scores" get it?!) and because of a janky sign process my name was disallowed and i decided to make something similar in the sense that I won't be making top 10 best times any time soon because my "time" will be "over" their's


----------



## Piotr (Oct 17, 2009)

Piotr is my first name


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies.

Musli For Breakfast.

I have absolutley no idea! I don't even like Musli. Added to the fact that it is meant to be spelt "Muesli"... 

I think I first made it up as a username for Bebo about 5 years ago and it stuck. I name everything that now.


----------



## Feanaro (Oct 17, 2009)

Feanaro is elvish, I like the Lord of the Rings so it was logical that I choose a LOTR based name.


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 17, 2009)

anderson = middle name

26 = birthday


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 17, 2009)

My username is a glorious inside joke.
Nobody will understand it.
Try pronouncing it first XD.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 17, 2009)

My name is a reference to Van Halen.
Van Halen-Van+first three letters of my last name= ZamHalen
My dad came up with that idea though because i was trying to start an email account.


----------



## afrocod (Oct 17, 2009)

Cillian O'Donnell is my name so.. initials cod.. and I like Afro Samurai...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 17, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Feanaro is elvish, I like the Lord of the Rings so it was logical that I choose a LOTR based name.





Mine is pretty simple, I'm the youngest in the Goings family, thus I am miniGOINGS.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> My username is a glorious inside joke.
> Nobody will understand it.
> Try pronouncing it first XD.



Rhan-za v. emadrack?  This is prob epic fail.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > My username is a glorious inside joke.
> ...



EPIC FAIL. 
I lol'd.

Nup, that's not right.
Try this one on for size.
I'll add in the middle name.
"Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach."


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I'll pass.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

When I joined USPB, I decided i needed a new username, thus iSPinz


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Muahahaha.
I pwn you all.
Lol jk.
I'll tell you all what it is.

Back in '05 (I'm actually 13 now), my friend and I were writing..gah...fanfics.
I created a character named Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach.
Originally, Ranzha was a random name I came up with, though it's actually a real name.
The rest was an anagram.


Say it all with me!
Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

@OP
Runescape?!
Fgsdfak, I love runescape, but I hate it because it eats my time.

ALso, my name is self explanatory.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 17, 2009)

@ Ranzha V. Emodrach

Adolf Divorce Home?


----------



## (R) (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked (X)'s username and then I decided to make one as a tribute, using the awsomest letter ever... R...


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Vite is my real last name, but in order to avoid being reffered to as "bite", I decided the "i" had to go, and decided to put a hyphen in it's place. 
In school, only a few people call me by my first name, the rest call me V-te, and I like it because I'm the only person in this part of california(besides my sister) with this last name. My "official" nickname is "TheV-te" but for short, it's just V-te. In french class, it is V-té. lol.


----------

